# Gothic 2 Drachenjägerrüstung



## Sturm-ins-Sperrfeuer (8. September 2006)

*Gothic 2 Drachenjägerrüstung*

Ich bin Paladin des Königs und muss mich jetzt auf Drachenjagd begeben, nur... wo kriege ich die entsprechende Rüstung?


----------



## Rinderteufel (8. September 2006)

*AW: Gothic 2 Drachenjägerrüstung*



			
				Sturm-ins-Sperrfeuer am 08.09.2006 18:58 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich bin Paladin des Königs und muss mich jetzt auf Drachenjagd begeben, nur... wo kriege ich die entsprechende Rüstung?



Als Paladin kriegst du keine Drachenjägerrüstung, die bleibt den Drachenjägern von Onar's Hof vorbehalten. Könnte höchstens sein, dass du von einem der Paladine in Khorinis oder in der Burg im Minental 'ne bessere Paladinrüstung bekommst.


----------



## Tiger39 (8. September 2006)

*AW: Gothic 2 Drachenjägerrüstung*



			
				Rinderteufel am 08.09.2006 19:14 schrieb:
			
		

> Sturm-ins-Sperrfeuer am 08.09.2006 18:58 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



als Paladin musst du Bennet helfen aus dem Knast zu kommen und dann gibts erstmal keine bessere Rüstung bis in Kapitel 5 oder Anfang 6.

gruß


----------



## Homerclon (8. September 2006)

*AW: Gothic 2 Drachenjägerrüstung*



			
				Sturm-ins-Sperrfeuer am 08.09.2006 18:58 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich bin Paladin des Königs und muss mich jetzt auf Drachenjagd begeben, nur... wo kriege ich die entsprechende Rüstung?



Miliz: Leichte - Bei Aufnahme | Schwere - Beim Verwalter in der Burg im Minental.(keine voraussetzung)
Paladin: Ritterrüstung - Bei Aufnahme (man muss bei der Miliz gewesen sein und Bennet befreit haben) | Paladinrüstung - Kapitel 5, 



Spoiler



nachdem man den Almanach im Klosterkeller gelesen hat, kann man eine Teleportrune Bauen, mit der man sich in einen kleinen Raum mit einer Truhe Teleportieren kann, darin ist die Rüstung



Söldner: Leichte - Bei Aufnahme | Mittlere - Bei Lee im 2. Kapitel, und von Gorn nachdem man ihn aus dem Gefängniss befreit hat. | Schwere - Kapitel 3
Drachenjäger: Leichte - Kapitel 3, nachdem man Bennet aus dem Gefängniss geholt hat. (Vorraussetzung: Söldner) | Mittlere: 20k Gold und 12 Drachenschuppen, bei Bennet und Jan(Burg im Minental, man muss für ihn Bürgen) | Schwere: Kapitel 5, 



Spoiler



Nachdem man den Almanach im Klosterkeller gelesen hat, kann man die Rüstung bei Bennet kaufen.



Novize: Bei Aufnahme
Feuermagier: Robe - Bei Aufnahme | Hohe Robe - Von Pyrokar, nachdem man das "Auge Innos' " aufgeladen hat. | Spezielles Amulett - von Pyrokar 



Spoiler



Nachdem man im Klosterkeller den Almanach gelesen hat


----------

